# Old School Autotek Bass Thrust Stealth XS-900.2 Amp Amplifier 2 Ohm Bridged Zed?



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

This is my amp for sale. Pretty rare amp. :thumbsup:

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

man once up on a time i had four of these all at once


----------

